# Who has one?



## PuffDragon (Nov 25, 2007)

Just wondering if there is any extreme owners out there?? Got any pics? How do you like em!?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes there are, Beazer JoeGarcia, and Teguboy77 have some.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Extreme Giant*

I have extreme giant tegu and its a awsome tegu,very large good tempered,more white to them then a regular argentine tegu.Plus they come from a great breeder with great bloodlines,also they seem to have a peach tint to them that i never saw before in any other tegu.Your not going to get a extreme giant anywere else but from varnyard herps and he's the only breeder of them.


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2007)

Hopefully I'll pick one up this season.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 6, 2007)

Same here Mike, I'm wanting one in the spring as well.


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool. I was thinking of getting a red first, but I turned in favor of the Chacoans recently. 

Nice avatar by the way. I still need to find one that suits me.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 6, 2007)

I put my deposit down for one


----------



## Beazer (Dec 6, 2007)

I have 2 chacoans from Bobby and I must say they are unlike anything else on the market. Very gorgeous specimens too. People who know me know I like to have something different. These chacoans I like. Also, they came in very healthy and I'm not sayin that cause Bobby runs the forums. Great animals, very different from regular argentines. You wont be disappointed if you get chacoans.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 7, 2007)

can you guys post some pics?


----------



## olympus (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm expecting one too.


----------

